# Hello GCash



## Pyunsoo (May 17, 2020)

Hello All
I pay my landlord Remitly to the landlords’s GCash. Works great! Thought it would be cool to have my own GCash account, but it’s not easy to verify any of my IDs. While I already have the SRRV ID, Philippines DL ID, Philhealth ID, they keep asking for the old ACR ID…..Also, GCash deleted my account while I still have money in the account….so they could reset everything…….tried two cell phones to up load IDs ….no luck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Pyunsoo said:


> Hello All
> I pay my landlord Remitly to the landlords’s GCash. Works great! Thought it would be cool to have my own GCash account, but it’s not easy to verify any of my IDs. While I already have the SRRV ID, Philippines DL ID, Philhealth ID, they keep asking for the old ACR ID…..Also, GCash deleted my account while I still have money in the account….so they could reset everything…….tried two cell phones to up load IDs ….no luck


From the Gcash website:

*A Foreign National 18 years old and above*
Here are the IDs you can submit *in-app* or through our *Offline Partner (Villarica)* to get Fully Verified:

Alien Certificate of Registration (ACR)
Passport
_NOTE: You may also need to submit your DOLE Alien Employment / School Registration Form and your proof of billing. _

Gcash ID submission for foreigners

Gcash ID accepted


Welcome to the forum Pyunsoo... two years a member and so it's nice to hear from you.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Pyunsoo.
I don't understand why they won't accept your SRRV ID, what's new here? 
From memory I had 3 goes at uploading my ACR and passport before it was accepted and then a day or to to verify and activate.
Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Welcome to the forum Pyunsoo.
> I don't understand why they won't accept your SRRV ID, what's new here?
> From memory I had 3 goes at uploading my ACR and passport before it was accepted and then a day or to to verify and activate.
> Good luck.
> ...


Trouble is that banks, telcos, cable and electrical power providers have been pushed to enforce stringent Immigration laws when the focus should be accepting a new customer.

Also the SRRV or PRA should have an ACR card.

So now crooks will provide fake ID cards in order to get around these requirements because the private sector won't have the resources to investigate = red tape and bureaucracy.

The only way this could work would be a barangay clearance because they have representative's from each area and so they would be familiar with their neighborhoods.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Pyunsoo, can you apply for a voluntary ACR card?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hear you Mark but the point is the left hand never tells the right hand what's going on. An SRRV card is approved and recognized by Immigration (a government body) and is a legal ID for entering and exiting the country. Opening bank accounts, obtaining a local drivers license etc but it seems many in private enterprises including conglomerates are shamefully ignorant of this legal ID.
Yes he can apply for a voluntary ACR 1 and will cost US 50 bucks plus a 500 to 1,000 Peso express lane fee and a visit to an immi office every 12 months. I don't understand why with all the IDs the OP has offered up? Perhaps G cash should sharpen their pencil and smarten up?

I always think of the word convoluted here but I learnt a new word the other day from a member on another site which is probably apt.

Discombobulated. Perhaps more appropriate?

To the OP, I would persist with G cash, you know the old saying, the squeakiest wheel gets the most oil.

Again good luck and keep us all posted on your endeavors.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Update. Just speaking to Ben,,,, the brains trust who slapped me and reminded me what happened. 
First 2 times I applied I used my ACR 1 card as requested and rejected. Then took a photo of my passport bio page and another with me holding the passport and submitted those 2 pics then approved.

Sorry, old timers disease it seems.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> I always think of the word convoluted here but I learnt a new word the other day from a member on another site which is probably apt.
> 
> Discombobulated. Perhaps more appropriate?


Both fit, and I always refer back to the WWII Military term SNAFU(Situation Normal All F*cked Up).

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Both fit, and I always refer back to the WWII Military term SNAFU(Situation Normal All F*cked Up).
> 
> Fred


I know this is off-topic but lol... well that's what happens when the OP creates a drive-by topic.  

And then again this is a good topic and it could help many (SRRV) that are reading it at least 285 have viewed it today but then again they may not understand how important Gcash is until they spend some time here.

So that's what makes this forum so valuable to me, a more diverse English language that I haven't heard in a long time so thank you!


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Had Gcash for past 5 years here. Cant recall what ID I used to be verified , maybe drivers licence or postal ID. I tend to refuse to show my passport to anyone other than Immigration staff/ in various airports. or govt appinted staff where necessary. Gcash generally works fine as a cash alternative, with ocassional hiccups.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have Gcash available but seldom use it. Mostly to top up our RFID.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I have been looking into this. I have two daughters there 13, and 14. Can minors use this? I seen an atm card is available too.

Sending them money to cebuana is hit or miss. They both have passports both Philippine citizens but sometimes they get sorry minors not allowed and sometimes no problem.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gcash frequently asked questions and help area


----------

